# BATTLEFIELD VIETNAM: BOTS IN LANSPIEL



## Gorn-2 (23. März 2005)

hallo,
ich wollte gerne mit einem kumpel battlefield vietnam über LAN spielen, also ist die frage wie es geth das außer uns auch noch bots mitspielen. gibt es da einen konsolenbefehl oder so?
danke im voraus


----------



## Dumbi (23. März 2005)

Das solltest du im menü einstellen können; einfach ein LAN-Spiel erstellen, und die Anzahl der Computergegner auswählen.
Nix mit Konsole


----------



## Gorn-2 (23. März 2005)

Dumbi am 23.03.2005 08:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Das solltest du im menü einstellen können; einfach ein LAN-Spiel erstellen, und die Anzahl der Computergegner auswählen.
> Nix mit Konsole




Das is ja das problem. ich kann die anzahl der omputergegner nicht einstellen. ein solches feld existiert nicht


----------



## Dumbi (23. März 2005)

Ich werd´s gleich mal installieren und schauen, wo es sich versteckt hat...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (23. März 2005)

Gorn-2 am 23.03.2005 09:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumbi am 23.03.2005 08:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im Mehrspielermodus muß man den Spieltyp COOP wählen. In den andern wie z.B. "Freies Spiel" (oder so, ist ne Weile her, daß ich BF V gespielt habe) hat man keine Möglichkeit mit Bots zu spielen.


----------



## Dumbi (23. März 2005)

Ja, das wollte ich auch sagen...   
Hab einen Screenshot gemacht:
http://www.picupload.net/image/2306d80fb9ba50694559a6f8d.jpg


----------



## Gorn-2 (23. März 2005)

Dumbi am 23.03.2005 09:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, das wollte ich auch sagen...
> Hab einen Screenshot gemacht:
> http://www.picupload.net/image/2306d80fb9ba50694559a6f8d.jpg



VIELEN DANK FÜR EURE MÜHEN, freu mich schon aufs zocken


----------

